# Trying to get my foot in the door



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm in NJ. 21 yrs old and stuck working on cars. I've been looking everywhere for advice on how to get into running heavy equipment/excavtion and all I have found is people saying dotn waste my money on the schooling for it, and 'ya, i know so and so who makes a lot of money doing that' but no one can tell me where to go to get started. 
Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

just what are you wanting to do? operate equipment? own your own business? there's a lot of difference in what responses you'll get


----------



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

Just looking to operate equipment for now and see what oppurtunities open up down the road.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

peterey2 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm in NJ. 21 yrs old and stuck working on cars. I've been looking everywhere for advice on how to get into running heavy equipment/excavtion and all I have found is people saying dotn waste my money on the schooling for it, and 'ya, i know so and so who makes a lot of money doing that' but no one can tell me where to go to get started.
> Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


What part of NJ are you in???


----------



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

thomasjmarino said:


> What part of NJ are you in???


Marlton.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

peterey2 said:


> Marlton.


Oh, well first off you don't need "schooling" all you need is experience. 
You need to look around and find an excavation company where you can get your feet wet. Unless you have the money to purchase your own equipment. Which is a hefty investment.
I'm not familiar with your area as far as those type of companies. 
Your best bet is to start out working for somebody, save your money, and then start out on your own with a used machine or two. Going to need a dump and trailer also.
I know a local guy who started out that way no too long ago and now he is doing rather well for himself. 
If you ever get to that point, let me know. Once the economy turns there will be lots of work on LBI.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

peterey2 said:


> ...I'm in NJ. 21 yrs old and stuck working on cars.


For some reason when I hear "New Jersey" I think "unions". If that's the case I have the sense it'll take quite some more effort to get a job runnin' equipment than it does in an "open shop" market. 

If "working on cars" means you have some mechanics skills then you have at least (2) things going for you; youth and some ability to turn wrenches. Every excavator I know appreciates a set of hands that can turn wrenches with some degree of skill. If however "working on cars" means you wipe'm down as they come off the wash line then that's not all bad but maybe not as good as the mechanics skills.

Here's what I might do if I were you:


find a merit shop excavating contractor who'll hire you as a grading laborer
 show up everyday 20 minutes before startin' time
watch what the equipment operators do throughout the day
without being goofy about it, make it known to your foreman that you're interested in learning to run equipment
also without being goofy about it, make it known you'd be willing to stay after regular hours and work for free if it meant getting some time on the equipment. There's usually some "clean up" work, proof-rolling or some other odd piece of work that if done will make the next day go better but just isn't worth paying OT (or straight-time for that matter) to do.
Try to figure out who the best operators are and, again WBGAI, try to make friends with one or two of them.
If you can, make yourself available to help when its time to fuel, lube and clean the equipment. Try to learn something about the machines from the operators, fuel truck drivers, etc.
after a while, should you happen to notice an operator stays out sick one day then tell the foreman you'd be willing to take a try in the seat.

I think the key to catching a break is showing an earnest enthusiam and good capacity for learning without seeming an over-eager beaver.

Good luck


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

PipeGuy has great advice, he left out one important detail.

When you do get the chance for some seat time.....don't eff anything up!


----------



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

haha. thanks for the responses and advice. I'm a B level mechanic but I just dont like working on cars. I'm good at what i do and get paid resonably well but I just need out.
as far as a 'merit shop excavating contractor,' what exactly does this mean? I've found a list of local excavtion companies in my area that I can start contacting but none of them specify that in particular. 
Thanks again. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

peterey2 said:


> ...as far as a 'merit shop excavating contractor,' what exactly does this mean?


"Merit shop", or "open shop" means "non-union".


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Go to a school.
You will get some stick time & maybe a certificate or two.

You just can't say "Equipment Operator" click your heels 
three times and be one,.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Go to the Operators Union and apply for apprenticeship. 
I don't know why everybody is so down on the unions. They have a large training area above exit 8 on the TP. You will learn a lot more there on a lot more different pieces of equipment then just some guy with a dump and a backhoe.
If you don't like working in the union then quit after you go through your apprenticeship.


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

I know some guys who have gone to Technical Colleges for Heavy Equipment Operating and it has done them well, worth looking into if you have litte to no previous experience.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

TimNJ said:


> Go to the Operators Union and apply for apprenticeship. I don't know why everybody is so down on the unions.


I have to confess, what little I know about the operators unions is based on what only a couple guys have told me. Does apprenticeship cost money? How long does it take to get certified?


----------



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I just went to their website and found nothing on costs. Its a bit of a hike for me to drive to their training site, but it may just be worth it in the end. I sent them an email with questions about it. So, hopefully I'll hear back from them soon.


----------



## CatD8T (Apr 26, 2011)

PipeGuy said:


> I have to confess, what little I know about the operators unions is based on what only a couple guys have told me. Does apprenticeship cost money? How long does it take to get certified?


Very low wages while an apprentice.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

peterey2 said:


> I just went to their website and found nothing on costs. Its a bit of a hike for me to drive to their training site, but it may just be worth it in the end. I sent them an email with questions about it. So, hopefully I'll hear back from them soon.


Heck, get on exit 4 and off at 8A I think. The way people drive on the TP you can make that run in 45min or less.
You can see their training site from the TP.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

watching this thread, i have several comments....pipeguy "danced" around what i think he really wanted to say....union hall "operator schools"? okay...go there, are you getting the best of the best there as instructors? i don't know, never been to one....i would imagine, the "good" ones are out on jobsites working already, and the "students" are left to learn from the less desirable. were i in a situation that i were forced into hiring union operators...i'd tell the union hall, send me your best, or i'm not hiring anybody. when i was looking for operators...i could tell virtually immediately, if they had a union background or not, and find a way not to hire them. my experience was they were the type that if the laborer's needed 20 seconds worth of their time, refuse to do so, claiming it "wasn't their job"...."or in their job description"...i'll put to you this way...i've been on machinery for 40+ years...if all you've ever ran is a x-box...i'll throw you in the seat of an excavator, and know within 3-4 minutes whether or not you are somebody worth my time to groom you into an operator. that's just the way life is...i wish you well


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A short story for yah. I was working a small job with my son and step son several yrs back and i had them in the hole digging with a shovel along a foundation. Their job was to dig along the foundation where i could not reach filling the bucket or just make a pile and i would remove the soil. After about an hour they were both tired and making faces as i instructed them what to do. The whole time my much older neighbor was watching and we were chatting as i waited for the boys to do their thing. Finally they gave up, tossed their shovels and said they were quitting. They said it was unfair that i was sitting in a seat giving them orders and they had to do all the work. I shut the machine off and told them i am the boss, it is my job they are working on and it i who pays the salaries! Then the old man spoke up and asked the boys "do you two know math", Yes they replied, " that shovel right there is addition, this machine is calculus, you must know one before you can do the other". It was dead quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked the boys, "how many times do you think your dad had to run a shovel before he could not only operate a machine but purchase one"? The boys picked up their shovels and went back to work. When the job was done i took the machine home and made each one of the boys dig a hole and fill it back in. They then knew that running a machine is not as easy as it 1st looks.


----------



## peterey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm all about starting at the bottom and working my way up. I've done it with working on cars and wouldnt like doing it any other way. Watching guys that come out of school and think they're top ____ is not only annoying but comical when they show how much they really didnt get taught. 
I'm waiting on a response from the local union. If I dont hear from them, I'll be calling soon. Thanks again guys.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

peterey2 said:


> ............ Watching guys that come out of school and think they're top ____ is not only annoying but comical when they show how much they really didnt get taught......


You are correct about that, I have hired one or two that went to "Operator College", it was worth the laughs, but not worth the money. :whistling


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

I've found around here some of the best operators are either farm boys or I hate to admit it but video game junkies. I know it sounds silly but their hand eye coordination is very finely tuned!!


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

There is a lot of good info from the guys here but I am going to add my two cents. When I started out my first job was in a gravel pit. not a bad place to learn since there isnt a whole lot you can eff up. you get to learn a few machines and they pay you too which is always nice. After that I went to a very large landscaper and honestly that was where I learned a lot about operating. Now I operate a variety of machines and it all started in gravel pits and landscape jobs. I guess my point it is if you can find ANY company who is willing to take the time to train you and you are willing to stick with it you should be ok. Unfortunately the thing about operating heavy equipment is its a skill that you either possess or you dont. One important thing to keep in mind is dont get frustrated. The only thing that makes you good at it is seat time. Even the best operators got laughed at their first time out. Good luck!


----------

